# Scraper and Skid adjustment on Airens ST2+2 (Model: 932015)



## rzuck (Jan 3, 2014)

Disclaimer: I've never used a snow blower before but am very mechanically inclined.

I just picked up an Ariens ST2+2 (Model: 932015) 2-stage blower this week. From what I can tell, it was probably made in the late 80's or early 90's. I tried it out and found it pretty hard to push so I did a little digging (I found a photo copy of the users manual online) and found that the rubber scraper blade is missing and the skid shoes are probably not adjusted correctly.

Questions:
1. From what I've read this machine is supposed to be "Auger assisted drive". The blower has metal auger tines with rubber blades riveted to them. I'm assuming that the rubber blades of the auger need to be in minimal contact with the ground in order to provide the drive assistance. Is this true?

2. From the manual I found, there is a rubber scraper blade that attaches to the bottom of the auger shroud. The manual indicates that I should adjust the rubber blade so that it contacts the ground and flex's upward by 1/16" (Assuming a smooth, hard surface to be plowed). Does this sound correct? If so, I'll then re-adjust the skid shoes so that they just make contact with the ground with the scraper in correct adjustment.

3. Is there anything else that could be causing the "hard to push" issue?

4. If anyone has direct experience with this model, are there any gotcha's or maintenance issues that I should be aware of?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have never seen one operate personally, so I dont know exacty how they work, or how well..but I can tell you its from about 1984, and these "2+2" models are pretty unusual..Not many were made, and I think it was an experiment that didnt go very far..

Its essentially a 2-stage machine, it has an auger and an impeller (which are the two stages of a 2-stage machine) but the wheels are not powered! instead it uses the "auger pulling the machine forward" technique that single-stage machines use..
so its a bit of a hybrid between a single-stage and a 2-stage.

Three manuals! these should be helpful:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032165.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-93.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000128A.pdf




> 2. From the manual I found, there is a rubber scraper blade that attaches to the bottom of the auger shroud. The manual indicates that I should adjust the rubber blade so that it contacts the ground and flex's upward by 1/16" (Assuming a smooth, hard surface to be plowed). Does this sound correct? If so, I'll then re-adjust the skid shoes so that they just make contact with the ground with the scraper in correct adjustment.


Does it have skid shoes on the bucket sides?
according to the manuals, its not supposed to..
a past owner might have added them on..

You are supposed to adjust the scraper bar up and down, to control the amount of "grip" from the augers..see page 13 of the owners manual for the part about adjusting the scraper blade up and down..

If a previous owner added skid shoes to the side of the bucket, you will probably need to remove them to make this machine function as it was intended to..
skid shoes wont allow the augers to do their job of moving the machine forward..

You have an unusual machine! 
this is the first time I have ever seen one discussed on this forum..
any chance you can post some photos?

Scot


----------



## rzuck (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

The 000128A.pdf manual was particularly helpful. I hadn't run across this in my searching.



sscotsman said:


> Does it have skid shoes on the bucket sides?
> according to the manuals, its not supposed to..
> a past owner might have added them on..


My version of this machine does, in fact, have skid shoes that look like they were installed by the manufacturer but could have been done by a skilled mechanic. In any event, I've ordered a replacement rubber scraper and rubber blades for the auger. I'll give it a shot with the skid shoes out of the way, a properly adjusted scraper, and new rubber auger blades and see what happens.

I like this machine so far as it's very simple, runs well, and is easy to maneuver in tight corners, and the price was right 

I'll post before and after pictures as soon as I get the replacement parts in. I was only able to find them on Amazon BTW.

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I worked on a co workers craftsman, that was a single stage, but similar drive setup. His did not have a engagement lever like this one, so as soon as you start his, it was on the go. 

I warned him of this, and in part I understand why they did not continue this method of drive. I would also think that it would wear down the rubber blades, and probably have inferior ice cutting ability.


----------



## Notamechanic (Feb 4, 2014)

*Scraper Blade*

Where did you find the rubber scraper blade? I've been looking for one for two years and can't find a dealer who thinks they are still made.

Thanks,


----------



## Notamechanic (Feb 4, 2014)

Where did you find the scraper blade? I have been looking for one for two years. Mine is worn out.


----------



## rzuck (Jan 3, 2014)

Notamechanic said:


> Where did you find the scraper blade? I have been looking for one for two years. Mine is worn out.


I found it on Amazon here is the title of the item for sale.
"Scraper Bar for a Ariens 32159".
Amazon.com: Scraper Bar for a Ariens 32159: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I should say that this is not rubber but polyethylene. It does fit the blower shroud as indicated in the service manual. I had to cut a bit off of each end with a hack saw to work around some rust and dings in the corners of the blower shroud but it wasn't a big deal. I haven't been able to test it yet as I'm also replacing the rubbers on the augers and haven't gotten things re-adjusted quite right. I think it'll work fine thought.

Good Luck!


----------



## Notamechanic (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks! Replacing the rubbers on the auger was going to be my next job. I bought this snowblower used 16 years ago and it has been great.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I have never seen one operate personally, so I dont know exacty how they work, or how well..but I can tell you its from about 1984, and these "2+2" models are pretty unusual..Not many were made, and I think it was an experiment that didnt go very far..
> Scot


After wondering about these tiny + models for years, I can finally speak from first hand knowledge after having used mine yesterday. These things are a hoot to use. 
Now they do have the drawbacks of decades old housings and undersized impellers, but for their purpose (light 1-4" dustings) they do a great job, and they do it fast, much faster than my 939001 and ST504.
It is a lot like a single stage as the auger is always pulling you forward, It will pull you as fast as you can walk, and probably faster. 
It will never be a EOD king, but they do perfectly fine on the main body of the driveway. 
Smooth, did I mention these things are buttery smooth.
Gone is the clashing sound of steel to concrete, there are no skids, no boron scraper bar here, just smooth action and a slight undulation as the augers conform to uneven concrete. 
Quiet, these things are quiet, especially my 017 (corded electric version) all you hear is the mechanical noises of the 2 stage blower and the whooshing of snow.
Light, did I mention these are featherweight, I can one hand this thing everywhere, It's almost like using a brush hog string trimmer, It's great fun, brings a smile to my face.

I already have lots of ideas about improving and modernizing this concept for ease of use and greater throwing distance. It really is a shame Ariens dropped it. I think corded is the way to go on the electrics, I mean, who doesn't have an outlet handy in the burbs? It doesn't really surprise me their AMP concept failed, cordless battery technology still isn't there yet. By going cordless Ariens opened themselves up to a whole host of new maintenance and warranty problems. Eliminate the batteries, chargers, and electronics, and you eliminate all the maintenance associated with electrics. You also eliminate the other MAJOR factor, cost. 

It's much easier to deal with the cord IMO. I'm going to use a motorized cord reel with a wireless remote. I'm also going to work on improving the throwing distance. But first things first, I'm going to do a complete restoration on the housing and chute, the coating failed and there is rust everywhere. I'd highly recommend one these if you're lucky enough to 
find one.


----------

